# Crabs



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

Does anyone know how long a crab can go without food?
any have any tips about keeping crabs or other crustaceans, or echinoderms(already asked in another post)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a hermit crab and if he isn't as active in my tank I drop a seaweed stick in and he eats that right up, he usually just eats all of my algae in junk on the sand they are great cleaners.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>any have any tips about keeping crabs..

Well, about crabs you can say that they are in their "crab nature" opportunistic predators, which means that most of them will attack and kill desirable organisms such as snails, sleeping or stressed small fish, shrimps and in some cases corals.. You should have that in mind if you planing to go for a tank with lot of reef invertebrates.. There are however some crabs that serve good purpose to your reef as a algae cleaners, some of these species are: Emerald crab (can become big and turn into the troublemaker), Hermit crab, Lightfoot....


----------

